# Updated Website c/o Zenfolio!



## petertalke (Aug 28, 2008)

Just updated my site using Zenfolio....great service thru MPIX.  Please let me know how it looks!   Thanks!  

www.talkephotography.com


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 28, 2008)

Not too shabby.

Suggestions/Critiques.

Site is not W3C compliant.  You are using a DocType of XHTML Strict 1.0.  That doctype is very unforgiving of errors, which is a good thing.  It makes you a better coder, so good job on selecting that doctype (unless is was a Zenfolio default.  lol).  There are several errors that need to be addressed.  CLICK HERE for the validation page of your homepage showing all errors.

Nice choice of colors I think.  I might would lighten up the text on the homepage just a tad.  I have to strain a bit to read it.

Your contact info could be moved out of a table and into a div tag like the rest of the page.  Tables should be used for the display of tabular data, not for positioning of elements within the page.

Continuity is important in web design.  All of the pages should flow seemlessly from one to the next.  That certainly takes place here, but all of the other pages do not share the same design and coloring as your homepage.  Having all the pages the same will really increase the overall feel of the site.


Hope this helps a bit and that it did not come off as overly harsh or anything.  I do web design on the side, so I'm kind of a stickler for technically correct web design.  hehe.  Homepage is really looking good.  I haven't even started on my own photography site yet, but I believe I will have a look at Zenfolio as the basis for it.

Regards!
-Jeff-


----------



## petertalke (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback...sorry I have many constraints on the web design and it is Zenfolio's theme.  Placement of many items and font, etc... are set formats.  One day I will have a properly designed site...but in the meantime to sell photos...it seems solid enough.  

The nice thing is I can focus on taking pics...they handle all the lab work and shipping!   Not bad for just starting out.  

Thanks again!  Pete


----------

